# SW990L Help!! Only 1 week old



## topdog9000 (Apr 7, 2009)

Just purchased a sw990L a week ago. Took it to the range today for the first time and the gun is jamming up every third round or so. Whats happening is the fired case is not getting out of the way fast enough and getting caught. The guys up there took a look at it and from what they say the spring is really tight.Even bringing the slide back seems to take too much effort. If anyone has any suggestions or could offer some advice it would be greatly appreciated. Also if im wrong with the spring what else could the problem be. Also I was using federal 115gr FMJ for ammo.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Did you give it a thorough cleaning and lube before you shot it? Most manufacturers recomend cleaning and lubricating a new gun before it is fired.


----------



## topdog9000 (Apr 7, 2009)

I did not lube it before the range. The only thing bothering me is how tight the spring feels. It feels so easy bringing back the slide on my friends p99, and my slide is tight. Is this something that needs to break in? Or do I need a replacement?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

New springs will feel tighter than one that has many rounds through it. Not cleaning and re lubing before you used it might be a big part of the problem. Also make sure to check your grip. New weapons especially being they are tighter will be a lot less forgiving to things like limp wristing.


----------



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

try a a different brand of ammo, clean it and keep your mags loaded and the slide back on it until you go shoot again.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

And if none of those things help, look at the back of your users manual for the contact information for LSG Manufacturing, the S&W warranty repair center. You just paid over $500.00 (I am assuming) for this gun and if you do not think it is working correctly, they need to fix it. They pay for shipping both ways and of course, any work is done at no charge. Turn around time at LSG is usually pretty good - like less than a week! When you call them, Frank Smith, will tell you about how long he thinks it will take.

Scott


----------



## topdog9000 (Apr 7, 2009)

I did try another brand of ammo when I was at the range, however they were both 115gr fmj and maybe I should try something heavier on a new spring. I called Smith & Wesson this morning and they were really surprised when I told them what was happening to this model handgun. They said they really dont get many issues with them especially when I stated it was only a week old. They said they would mail out a shipping label and then I have to ship to them adn they will shoot it and try to replicate the problem and then fix it and send it back. What do you guys think? I wish they could send a spring to try instead, and then I could send the old one back. I just put some snap caps in and the feed and extract perfectly. So I would assume its not the mag or extractor but actually the slide not fuctioning properly when using live ammunition. Would this narrow it down to the recoil spring? Im so tempted to go back to the range before shipping it off for repair, just to see if ammo or lubrication will help. I just dont want to ever wonder or second guess the reliability of the pistol


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

If they offered to take a look at it, my advise is to send it..Let them go through their check..If I was in your shoes I would follow this route...


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

Did you call S&W or LSG? I have never sent a gun back to S&W, but I see stories here all the time about how long it takes to get the gun back - like several weeks. As I said in an earlier post, LSG's turnaround is very fast - usually a matter of days!

As far as not sending you just a spring, I am sure they are wanting to see the whole gun to determine the issue especially since it is under warranty.

Scott


----------



## topdog9000 (Apr 7, 2009)

I actually sent it back to Smith & Wesson on the 15th and they received it April 16th. Shortly after I received a letter in the mail saying that they received my gun for repair and that it usually takes 2-3 weeks to received your firearm after it has arrived at the factory. Today the 24th I received a phone call from UPS saying that my package will be delivered today. So far i'm very happy with the turn around time, as I was wondering if I should have contacted LSG. Anyway I'll keep you posted as to how the gun arrives and if it was repaired correctly. It should be arriving soon.


----------



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

good luck


----------



## topdog9000 (Apr 7, 2009)

UPS just dropped it off...I am def happy with their customer service dept. Hopefully I can be just as happy when I'm leaving the range the next time out. Enclosed in my case was a letter from S&W stating


The following characterisitcs have been examined and adjusted to our standards:

CHARACTERISTIC DESCRIPTION

CUSTOMER COMPLAINT: EJECTION
CUSTOMER COMPLAINT: FEEDING

REPAIRED: BARREL MODIFICATION
REPAIRED: POLISH RAMP OF BBL.
REPAIRED: INSPECTED/TESTED & PASSED


Anyone know exactly what this entails or shed any insight to the letter.....It could be just mental, but the slide does feel like it moves smoother and can be pulled back with less force.

Just in time to get fixed...I recieved an extra pinky extender for the flat bottom mag, as well as a grip extention and 16rd mag..now I have a compact and a full model except for the 3.5in barrel. Very versatile now


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Hrm.

I don't want to piss on your parade but I can't help but wonder how polishing a feed ramp addresses an ejection issue.

Ah well, I suppose none of it really matters so long as it works, which I'm sure you'll find out soon enough. Hope you have no problems!


----------



## topdog9000 (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah I agree, except in the letter I wrote to them I never even said I was having feeding issues. I basically told them what I said in my original post about how the fired case was getting pinched by the slide...(stovepipe I believe is the term)...I thought the problem would have been related to the recoil spring but who knows. What is barrel modification? Plus someone just told me that these letter can be very general in explaining what happened. So I guess they could have done other work too but not listed it. I guess the only way to know is to shoot it.


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

Let us know how it works! Good luck.


----------



## Imprezaguy101 (May 21, 2009)

If you don't mind my asking where did you find the grip extender and 16 round mag? BTW I have the same problem with my 990L , I think the recoil spring is way too stiff IMO


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

FWIW:

S&W has one of the best warranties in the business...

Lifetime to the original owner, pre-paid shipping to and from via UPS (from you home if you like).

IF you send a firearm back and upon return it still doesn't work properly you have the option to deal strictly with Customer Service (vs repair dept) to get the problem resolved.

I had a new PPS last year (imported and warranted by S&W) and when I had to send it back to S&W for the 2nd time they sent me a new one.. Period.

Never a charge of any kind.

Try that with most firearm manufacturers.


Jesse


----------

